# Removals From UK



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a removal company from UK? 
How long does it take for your things to arrive? 
What happens in Cyprus?
Removals from Port to House?

Thanks
RED


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

hi, im going over next week, im using valentine removals, they ve turned out to be the cheapest for me, after hours online looking and sending off for quotes.they pick up from your house in uk then deliver 11days after to your home in cyprus...they are based in the north of england,but dont seem to mind where they pick up from,very friendly lot.they pick up every week, hope this may help.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

rach, 

can i ask how much approx this was for you, and how many items you are taking. 

many thanks


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

we used Bonners will collect anywhere in uk
118 box's they packed it all 
1x 20ft container sealed in front of me next time saw it was it front of my villa around 17 days door to door 
LSA in Cyprus unloaded it all and unpacked and took away all the rubbish
no breakages = no strain
Good Luck


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy, 

How much approx did that cost you??


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Have PM that to you 
cheers 
Andy and Sheila


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton. They also collect from anywhere in the UK. We had a 40' container and brought our Land Rover and a piano along with 164 boxes. It cost us just over £4000 including insurance. They packed everything and unloaded. We were very happy with them. They weren't the cheapest but we liked the fact they remove to and from Cyprus on a weekly basis and therefore had plenty of experience in dealing with officials here.


----------

